# To all my Salt Lake City Utah Photographers or people who know the area



## Britta G (Jun 14, 2011)

I have been hired by a family to do their family pictures, most of the time when I'm hired we've gone to suburbs of SLC. However this time the family wants an Urban feel so they want to go right into Downtown Salt Lake City. I'm not very familiar with the city, and want to know if any one would be able to help me with location in Salt Lake City that have an Urban feel for them, that you would be able to share with me. I plan on driving around downtown and checking it out since I do that at all my locations before the shoot, but any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 14, 2011)

Try google earth i know a few who use it when they are not familiar with an area


----------



## AnnaLeach (Jun 30, 2011)

The Library would be perfect for a family picture. It's on 400 S 200 E. Also, exchange place is fun and there are lots of different building and graffiti arts pieces and things. It's located in the middle of the block that sits between 400 S and 300 S and state street and main. Also, you can hop on trax and head to the gateway if you like. Salt lake is a great city for photography because it's not overly crowded. Good luck!


----------

